# How to badboy max?



## Idontknowlol (May 5, 2019)

Whats the best ways to bad boy max, body and fashion wise?

I've heard bitches love bad boys


----------



## SeiGun (May 5, 2019)

1st you need good face, without good face you will look like those ugly PUA maxer
2nd gym body, or body with good frame
3rd wear black


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (May 5, 2019)

Leather jacket bro


----------



## tincelw (May 5, 2019)

get into fights


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (May 5, 2019)

Carry a comb in your breast pocket


----------



## Insomniac (May 5, 2019)

kill villagers in minecraft


----------



## tincelw (May 5, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> kill villagers in minecraft


he wants to be a bad boy to get girls
not to get locked up in prison and rot for the rest of his life


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (May 5, 2019)

Ride a motorcycle


----------



## mido the slayer (May 6, 2019)

Looks Money status


----------



## Ritalincel (May 6, 2019)

Go Er


----------



## Pex1992 (May 6, 2019)

Rape a jb


----------



## TBOLT (May 6, 2019)

JFL at thinking personality matters.


----------



## Pex1992 (May 6, 2019)

TBOLT said:


> JFL at thinking personality matters.


It matters for below average to above average guys ....exceptions are chads


----------



## heroinfather (May 6, 2019)

u can only be a "bad boy" if you are actually connected to these badboys and have status amongst them. getting into fights and doing heroin with no one/with fucking other losers you won't get shit besides jail time


----------



## Deleted member 483 (May 6, 2019)

face tatt, scar, muscles, aggressive high t behaviour, voice projection etc.


----------



## G O D (May 6, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Rape a jb


----------



## impure666 (May 6, 2019)

Idontknowlol said:


> Whats the best ways to bad boy max, body and fashion wise?
> 
> I've heard bitches love bad boys


----------



## Deleted member 39 (May 6, 2019)

Turkish accent


----------



## samm735 (May 6, 2019)

be chad wear dark clothes


----------



## Absi (May 6, 2019)

Badboy game is stupid

you wanna be a guy with your shit together but with a badboy edge

imo your whole persona should never be badboy

but if you wanna do it you need to go all in

-neck tats
-decent amount of muscle
-eyebrow piercing
-tan
-expensive watch and a silver chain
-leather jacket
-NY hat (optional)
-Fresh nikes
-smoke cigarettes whenever you're in public, the cigs should preferably be imported from EE to show that you have contacts
-scars
-drive a black audi, no older than a 2010 model
-learn the slang of your area
-get a minor offense on your record and make it known (make it subtle, don't be a tryhard)
-sell drugs (obviously)
-host parties, let people do drugs at your house (very easy to get low class sloots this way if that's what you're after)
-always walk around somewhat stoned
-sell guns


----------



## Cretinous (May 6, 2019)

fucking dorky kids


----------



## Deleted member 616 (May 6, 2019)

Pointless trying be a bad boy while you’re not chad. When foids say they love bad boys they actually mean chads that can fulfill their fantasies of being dominated, not a creepy tryhard. 

I tried badboymaxxing last year and believe me it didn’t get me anywhere. On the contrary when I just “be myself “, with some looksmaxing of course, I did get some actions. Some women do appreciate politeness and niceness- so I could have sex or LTR after 2-3 dates. Still only a fraction of what a bad boy chad can get, but at least I got laid. You gotta be realistic and put yourself in a situation where you can win.


----------



## SHARK (May 6, 2019)




----------



## x30001 (May 6, 2019)

Absi said:


> Badboy game is stupid
> 
> you wanna be a guy with your shit together but with a badboy edge
> 
> ...


You pretty much summed it up. Good job. Mastering this look from the back is important too. With the "Only god can change me tattoo", or something very similiar, with the exact same font style/size and curvature.


----------



## Lumbersexual (May 6, 2019)

You can start by stopping putting max at the end of every noun to make it a verb.


----------



## SeiGun (May 6, 2019)

Lumbersexual said:


> You can start by stopping putting max at the end of every noun to make it a verb.


grammermax


----------



## Lumbersexual (May 6, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> grammermax


Booooooo


----------



## rockndogs (May 6, 2019)

Go ER


----------



## Quartered (May 6, 2019)

take testosterone supplementation and deal drugs


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 20, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> 1st you need good face, without good face you will look like those ugly PUA maxer
> 2nd gym body, or body with good frame
> 3rd wear black


----------



## Frontal (May 22, 2019)

Eternal nofap, bro.


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (May 22, 2019)

Tattoos and baseball bat


----------



## Idontknowlol (May 22, 2019)

weissbier said:


> Tattoos and baseball bat



I still miss him


----------



## Lorsss (May 22, 2019)

Idontknowlol said:


> Whats the best ways to bad boy max, body and fashion wise?
> 
> I've heard bitches love bad boys


baseball caps, necklaces, ear rings, tatoos, brand clothes, serious though personality, smoking cigarettes


----------

